
We Cooked a Peacock - pepys
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/01/01/461504972/episode-674-we-cooked-a-peacock
======
dexwiz
The farmer at the beginning hit it head on. Have you ever met a peacock? If
so, you don't have any qualms about eating one.

------
dmckeon
Judging by the ingredients and the cooking directions, both the peafowl pie
and the claret recipes read more like overdone status signaling by the "spice
barons" than anything like tasteful fine dining. This is the culinary
equivalent of "how to gold-plate the brand badges on your Mercedes, and then
fuse rainbow glitter to them."

------
33W
I listened to this earlier today - and had to head directly to their site to
see pictures. A little odd, even for planet money, but a good way to start my
day.

------
sabujp
I wouldn't even eat a bald eagle, probably full of toxic chemicals.

~~~
qbrass
They contain less DDT than they used to.

